# Ooo vs Neooffice



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Puisque ces deux logciciels sont identiques, lequel des deux utilisez vous ? Arguments pour et contre chacun de ces deux logiciels ?

Albert


----------



## ericb2 (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je trouve qu'opposer OpenOffice.org et NeoOffice n'est pas une bonne chose. Ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est que 

- 99% du code de NeoOffice vient du code d'OpenOffice.org :
chaque version de NeoOffice est un checkout du code d'OpenOffice.org + un ajout d'environ 10Mo ( fichiers d'aide compris)

- les devs de NeoOffice ne contribuent pas (ne contribuent plus, pour être exact) à OpenOffice.org : quand il y a un problème, ils se contentent de nous faire remonter les bugs.

- on ne peut pas reprendre le code de NeoOffice dans OpenOffice.org (LGPL) à cause de la licence (GPL) de Neo.

Donc, ne pas oublier que dans tous les cas, il s'agit de deux déclinaisons d'OpenOffice.org. 
Ainsi, même si vous utilisez NeoOffice, encouragez OpenOffice.org, car vous encouragez les 2 à la fois, ce qui est plus " constructif ".

Après, les gouts et les couleurs, chacun voit.


-- 
eric bachard


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2005)

Pour l'utilisateur Lambda , NeoO est tout simplement le même logiciel que OOo porté sur l'interface Aqua (pas besoin de X11). Un peu plus long au démarrage (quoique ?) et c'est tout --chez moi en tout cas--.


----------



## ericb2 (11 Novembre 2005)

ericb->Bethold

 Neo utilise Java, pas Aqua. Java se charge de faire le lien avec l'interface native.
Par ailleurs, quand tu parles de X11 de cette manière, es-tu sûr d'être vraiment objectif ? Selon les besoins, X11 peut être indispensable ou non.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

Eric, tu peux citer au lieu de te faire chier avec des flèches 

Mais t'as raison, sans X11 point de blackbox, ni de de nessus ou ethercap


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je trouve qu'opposer OpenOffice.org et NeoOffice n'est pas une bonne chose. Ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est que
> 
> ...




La question n'est pas bien comprise : que choisir ? Selon quels critères ? Je ne sais toujours pas.
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'utilisateur Lambda , NeoO est tout simplement le même logiciel que OOo porté sur l'interface Aqua (pas besoin de X11). Un peu plus long au démarrage (quoique ?) et c'est tout --chez moi en tout cas--.



En ce qui me concerne, je ne vois que cette différence. Y en a-t-il d'autres plus profondes ?
Albert


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

Oui OOo est tout bientot en version 2 alors que Neo est encore en version 1.1.4....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui OOo est tout bientot en version 2 alors que Neo est encore en version 1.1.4....


J'ai chargé la version 2, il y a un petit bug au moment enregistrer les documents


----------



## GLX (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui OOo est tout bientot en version 2 alors que Neo est encore en version 1.1.4....


 OOo 2.0 a un module base de données en plus.
Après un très très bref essai des deux versions, je trouve neo quand même plus agréable en terme d'interface.
Pour continuer sur la question d'Halbert, mon utilisation vise à faire un petit journal d'école avec des contributeurs osx et win. Actuellement chacun imprime sa prose et on colle (à la colle) les entêtes et pieds de page...
Quelle la solution la plus judicieuse pour que ça coince le moins possible en regroupant les textes sur une seule machine  ? (format de fichiers, polices de caractères, tabulations, marges...)
A ce que je vois, sur Mac, les polices ne sont déjà pas les mêmes dans OOo et neo : un texte en arial dans neo n'est pas pareil dans OOo (d'ailleurs, je ne vois pas l'arial dans le menu de OOo)

Si je dois sauver en doc (je doute que l'école accepte d'installer OOo), l'export open office sera-il différent d'un export depuis Pages ou appleworks ?

En fait, le mieux ne serait-il pas de tous exporter en pdf (dans ce cas, il faut prévoir la numérotation des pages à l'avance)


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2005)

Impossible de remettre la main dessus, mais j'ai vu passer il y a peu, (mais où ), un script, add-on, logiciel  qui permettait d'utiliser les fontes TTF sous logiciels X11 du genre OOo. Je fouille, puisque de toutes façons je me suis promis de l'utiliser, pour les mêmes raisons de compatitbilité que toi.

Si quelqu'un sait et dit avant moi ...


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2005)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> Après un très très bref essai des deux versions, je trouve neo quand même plus agréable en terme d'interface.


Oui, mais nettement moins complet que OOo en version 2, quand même.





			
				GLX a dit:
			
		

> Pour continuer sur la question d'Halbert, mon utilisation vise à faire un petit journal d'école avec des contributeurs osx et win. Actuellement chacun imprime sa prose et on colle (à la colle) les entêtes et pieds de page...
> Quelle la solution la plus judicieuse pour que ça coince le moins possible en regroupant les textes sur une seule machine  ? (format de fichiers, polices de caractères, tabulations, marges...)
> A ce que je vois, sur Mac, les polices ne sont déjà pas les mêmes dans OOo et neo : un texte en arial dans neo n'est pas pareil dans OOo (d'ailleurs, je ne vois pas l'arial dans le menu de OOo)
> 
> Si je dois sauver en doc (je doute que l'école accepte d'installer OOo), l'export open office sera-il différent d'un export depuis Pages ou appleworks ?


Ben pourquoi ? Qui est responsable du parc de machines ? Dans mon école on fait à peu près ce qu'on veut du moment que c'est légal, sachant que la seule machine qui nous pose régulièrement de sérieux problèmes est un PC. 



			
				GLX a dit:
			
		

> En fait, le mieux ne serait-il pas de tous exporter en pdf (dans ce cas, il faut prévoir la numérotation des pages à l'avance)


Oui, mais impossible de retoucher la maquette finale sur le poste centralisateur, sauf si vous disposez d'Adobe Acrobat.

Personnellement, quand je réalise ce genre de centralisation, je demande à ce que tous les textes soient saisis au format le plus simple (Simple Text, TextEdit, NotePad, ... en TXT), le choix de mise en page se faisant en dernier lieu sur une machine équipée d'un logiciel de PAO (RagTime Solo en l'occurence) ou de traitement de texte puissant, d'une bonne imprimante, etc.
J'y vois au moins deux avantages :
1- résolution de tous les problèmes de compatibilité ;
2- les rédacteurs se concentrent sur le contenu, pas sur la forme. Pour des gosses c'est important de dissocier les deux.


----------



## ericb2 (21 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de remettre la main dessus, mais j'ai vu passer il y a peu, (mais où ), un script, add-on, logiciel  qui permettait d'utiliser les fontes TTF sous logiciels X11 du genre OOo. Je fouille, puisque de toutes façons je me suis promis de l'utiliser, pour les mêmes raisons de compatitbilité que toi.
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait et dit avant moi ...


Fondu ?  ( avec OpenOffice.org 2 )
http://eric.bachard.free.fr/Jap/fondu_040527+_0.2.pkg.zip

Il s'installe en quelques clics, et lors du prochain démarrage d'OpenOffice.org (qui sera donc un peu plus long que les autres), les fontes .ttf sont extraites des fontes natives Apple.

Avertissement : cette extraction des fontes natives consomme pas mal de place (environ 130Mo). En attendant l'utilisation d'une solution plus adaptée (nous y travaillons), et si vous n'avez pas beaucoup de place, il est préférable de ne pas utiliser fondu.


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2005)

Merci Éric, ça a l'air d'être ça, en tout cas ça fonctionne avec Arial Black (1er essai), installation sans souci.


----------



## GLX (21 Novembre 2005)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Fondu ?  ( avec OpenOffice.org 2 )
> http://eric.bachard.free.fr/Jap/fondu_040527+_0.2.pkg.zip
> 
> Il s'installe en quelques clics, et lors du prochain démarrage d'OpenOffice.org (qui sera donc un peu plus long que les autres), les fontes .ttf sont extraites des fontes natives Apple.
> ...


Super, ça marche, par contre je n'ai pas vu où ça met les 130 Mo mentionnés.
Mon package fait maintenant 473 Mo, je suppose que c'est dedans (intéressant à savoir si je desinstalle l'appli)
en tout cas, merci


----------



## GLX (21 Novembre 2005)

je reviens sur le sujet d'origine (neo vs open), donc. mais sur une utilisation bien précise : ouverture d'un fichier word tapé sur un PC Win.

avec l'additif d'eric, on a donc les fontes comme dans neoOffice/J

openoffice 2 n'est pas encore traduit, pour la version française il faut installer la 1.1.4 (mais il y a quand même des fichiers dictionnaires françaisdispo)

Concernant le formatage, j'ai ouvert un fichier.doc de 11 pages les deux s'en sortent a peu près de la même façon, c'est propre mais :
- le mode plan est mieux géré par open sur la page de sommaire (indentation niveau 1 et +)
- la police weddings n'est pas gérée par open
- neo gère mieux les listes à puce
- dans les deux les cadres (de texte encadré) débordent à droite et à gauche
- curieusement, l'affichage écran du même document est plutôt médiocre avec open, la sortie papier est bien mieux.
- pour les deux, les tabulations sont mal interpretées.

* Dans les deux cas, les sauts de pages sont différents et on se retrouve avec des orphelines

Bref il y a pas mal de choses à reformater avant d'imprimer.

J'ai ouvert le même document avec appleworks, textedit et pages; c'est pas opensource mais ça permet de comparer.
- textedit, s'en sort très bien, sauf le mode plan et les marges non réglables
- appleworks est mieux (marges respectées et mode plan OK) tabulations comme open et neo; pas de texte encadré
- pages : à priori, parfait, seul manque le texte encadré
dans la foulée j'ai aussi installé ragtime solo : propre mais moins bien qu'appleworks.

maintenant, difficile de savoir ce que ça donne en sens inverse (open, neo vers word windows) et j'ai pas testé avec M$ office Mac que je n'ai pas.

*Avantage Neo pour moi*, ses fonctions me suffisent, l'interface en français et l'ergonomie me semblent un atout de taille, j'accède maintenant aux classeurs excel (appleworks n'ouvre que la première feuille des classeurs) mais il faut voir si les calculs sont justes (j'ai lu un post à faire peur la dessus mais je ne me rappelle pas si c'était open ou neo).
Reste à voir :
- le comportement avec des images, en deux colonnes et l'export en word windows.


----------



## GLX (21 Novembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais nettement moins complet que OOo en version 2, quand même.Ben pourquoi ? Qui est responsable du parc de machines ? Dans mon école on fait à peu près ce qu'on veut du moment que c'est légal, sachant que la seule machine qui nous pose régulièrement de sérieux problèmes est un PC.
> 
> Oui, mais impossible de retoucher la maquette finale sur le poste centralisateur, sauf si vous disposez d'Adobe Acrobat.
> 
> ...


Grand merci pour tes suggestions.
On est plus trop dans le sujet de l'enfilade.
Je m'étais pas étalé mais c'est pour ma fille qui est au lycée.
Pas de metteur en page (au sens physique du terme) et de toute façon pas de temps dispo pour le faire au lycée (temps machine ou horaires), donc chacun assume son contenu puis sa mise en page et imprime un document final chez soi (sauf les pieds de page, ce qui est sans doute le plus facile à régler puisqu'il suffirait de s'entendre sur le contenu graphique et le n° de page).
Bien d'accord pas de retouche possible mais les articles ont déjà été relus par tous les rédacteurs (+ le proviseur ).
Le Mac a donc de la peine à proposer un fichier qui serait à l'identique une fois exporté vers le PC du lycée.
Quand à installer OOo ou Neo au lycée, quel avantage (pour le journal) s'ils ne s'en tirent pas mieux pour importer du word windows (utilisé par tous les autres rédacteurs).
Ragtime serait sans doute plus intéressant mais il faut que chaque rédacteur l'installe sur sa machine et fasse l'effort d'un apprentissage. Au demeurant la version solo entre-t-elle dans le cadre d'une utilisation personnelle pour un lycée ?


----------



## ericb2 (22 Novembre 2005)

ericb2->GLX

Bonjour,



			
				GLX a dit:
			
		

> je reviens sur le sujet d'origine (neo vs open), donc. mais sur une utilisation bien précise : ouverture d'un fichier word tapé sur un PC Win.
> 
> avec l'additif d'eric, on a donc les fontes comme dans neoOffice/J
> 
> openoffice 2 n'est pas encore traduit, pour la version française il faut installer la 1.1.4 (mais il y a quand même des fichiers dictionnaires françaisdispo)


 OpenOffice.org 2 est compilé pour 63 locales ! Où as-tu vu qu'il n'était pas encore traduit ?

Je fournis même la version 1.1.5 pour ceux qui souhaitent l'essayer ! (compatible Panther et Tiger) : ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/1.1.5/
Au sujet de l'import export avec Word, je pense sincèrement qu'il n'y a pas photo, et qu'OpenOffice2.0 s'en tire mieux, parce que les filtres sont plus récents, et paramétrables de manière plus complète. Mais ce n'est peut-être qu'un préjugé.

Pour les polices, nous n'avons pas encore implémenté le serveur de fontes natives, mais on pourrait s'y mettre prochainement, et là, il devrait y avoir égalité. Pour information, la quantité de travail nécessaire est importante : une semaine/homme pour un codeur qui connait bien la gestion des polices, le double pour un codeur qui n'est pas spécialiste. 

À suivre ...

Enfin, le développement de la version 2.0 va s'accélérer très bientôt, et il faut en tenir compte dans le choix.

Eric Bachard


----------



## GLX (22 Novembre 2005)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> ericb2->GLX
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> ...


Désolé, dans la liste des serveurs, j'avais pas vu la colonne french.
c'est parti... curieusement les deux archives portent le même nom (OOo_2.0.0rc3_051016_MacosxPPC_install.dmg)

merci


----------



## GLX (22 Novembre 2005)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Fondu ?  ( avec OpenOffice.org 2 )
> http://eric.bachard.free.fr/Jap/fondu_040527+_0.2.pkg.zip
> 
> Il s'installe en quelques clics, et lors du prochain démarrage d'OpenOffice.org (qui sera donc un peu plus long que les autres), les fontes .ttf sont extraites des fontes natives Apple.
> ...


je l'ai utilisé ( avec succès) mais si tu peux me dire ce qu'il installe et où ?

à priori c'est pas dans le package d'OOo puisque je viens de le jeter et qu'une fois reinstallée la version française j'ai toujours les polices disponibles.


----------



## ericb2 (22 Novembre 2005)

ericb->GLX

>je l'ai utilisé ( avec succès) mais si tu peux me dire ce qu'il installe et où ?

Il installe plusieurs binaires ( fondu dfont2res, frombin, ...etc, j'ai plus les noms en tête). Seul fondu est utilisé pour l'instant.

Pour savoir ce qu'un .pkg contient, c'est très simple: un .pkg est en fait un répertoire. Tout est accessible dans /Library/Receipts/fondu_040527.....pkg/Contents,

et tu fais (en une seule ligne :
 lsbom /Library/Receipts/fondu_040527+_0.2_ericb.pkg/Contents/Archive.bom > ~/log_install_fondu.txt

Et tu pourras afficher le contenu du fichier log_install_fondu.txt, placé dans ton répertoire home, et qui te donnera la liste 

À chaque fois qu'une archive .pkg est installée, le contenu est dans le fichier Archive.bom correspondant à l'archive (dans /Library/Receipts), qu'on peut lire avec lsbom.

Eric Bachard


----------



## Berthold (22 Novembre 2005)

Manque un slash





			
				ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> et tu fais (en une seule ligne :
> lsbom /Library/Receipts/fondu_040527+_0.2_ericb.pkg/Contents*/*Archive.bom > ~/log_install_fondu.txt


me semble-t-il ?


----------



## ericb2 (22 Novembre 2005)

ericb2->Berthold

OOops... En, effet, il manquait bien un " / ".  C'est rectifié 

Merci


----------



## Berthold (22 Novembre 2005)

J'aime bien ton *OOo*ps. On se demande si tu le ferais pas un peu exprès, par hasard ?


----------



## ericb2 (22 Novembre 2005)

NOOon pas du tout...


----------



## saxo (28 Novembre 2005)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> NOOon pas du tout...


LOOol


----------



## saxo (28 Novembre 2005)

Je travaille à la DSI d'un centre hospitalier et nous avons comme projet pour 2006 de migrer notre outil bureautique d'AppleWorks vers OpenOffice.org (ou NeoOffice). J'effectue en ce moment quelques tests mais je rencontre un gros problème avec OOo :
- pour les utilisateurs ayant leurs home sur la machine en local -> pas de problème, OOo fonctionne.
- pour les utilisateurs ayant leurs homes sur un Xserve (Mac OS X Server 10.3.9), soit environ 90% de nos utilisateurs, dès que l'on appuie sur une touche ou que l'on clique sur un menu, OOo quitte sans préavis et au prochain lancement on se retrouve avec la procédure d'enregistrement à refaire puis à nouveau plantage, ...
J'avais déjà eu un problème avec la version 1.1.2 d'OOo pour des utilisateurs "serveur" mais j'avais réussi à solutionner le problème en éditant le fichier .sversionrc, mais là... je trouve pas de solution (alors qu'avec NeoOffice je n'ai pas ce problème). Si quelqu'un connait une solution


----------



## ericb2 (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si on en a déjà discuté, mais il me semble qu'il faut modifier (ayant demandé à Oliver Braun, qui s'occupe de cette partie), dans le script soffice, la ligne suivante :

SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING=1 

en :

SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING=0

et redémarrer OpenOffice.org côté client.

Le script soffice est placé dans le répertoire : /Applications/OpenOffice.org 2.0/Contents/openoffice.org/program

Pour éditer le script soffice, nano est pas mal. Dans un terminal (en une seule ligne) :

sudo nano /Applications/OpenOffice.org\ 2.0/Contents/openoffice.org/program/soffice

CTRL+O pour sauver  la modif, CTRL+X pour sortir

Note : j'ai supposé qu'OpenOffice.org était installé dans /Applications (conseillé)

Eric Bachard


----------



## saxo (29 Novembre 2005)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si on en a déjà discuté, mais il me semble qu'il faut modifier (ayant demandé à Oliver Braun, qui s'occupe de cette partie), dans le script soffice, la ligne suivante :
> 
> ...



J'ai fait l'essai sur deux postes différents avec différents comptes utilisateur et en ayant bien pris soin de modifier le script mais le plantage est toujours là dés que je veut accéder aux menus ou taper du texte. Par contre je peut cliquer sur l'icône Ouvrir puis ouvrir un document mais dès que je veut accéder aux menus ou taper du texte .....disparition d'OOo.

Pas COOol


----------



## porte-plume (2 Décembre 2005)

j'ai installé OOo et Neo, pour voir ce qui était le plus pratique d'utilisation (sous Tiger).
mais je m'aperçois que l'aide de Neo contient : des menus d'aide en Français, mais un contenu en Anglais !??! 

est-ce- normal ?


----------



## GLX (2 Décembre 2005)

porte-plume a dit:
			
		

> j'ai installé OOo et Neo, pour voir ce qui était le plus pratique d'utilisation (sous Tiger).
> mais je m'aperçois que l'aide de Neo contient : des menus d'aide en Français, mais un contenu en Anglais !??!
> 
> est-ce- normal ?


chez moi l'aide est en français (neoOffice 1.2 alpha) mais je ne me rappelle pas si j'ai installé un language pack ou non.


----------



## Luitel (2 Décembre 2005)

porte-plume a dit:
			
		

> j'ai installé OOo et Neo, pour voir ce qui était le plus pratique d'utilisation (sous Tiger).
> mais je m'aperçois que l'aide de Neo contient : des menus d'aide en Français, mais un contenu en Anglais !??!
> 
> est-ce- normal ?


Oui, après l'installation de NeoOffice proprement dit, il faut installer l'aide en français. C'est un package à installer de façon classique, qui sur la page de téléchargement de NeoOffice, par exemple sur ce site-miroir-là :


http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/neooffice/NeoOffice-1.2_Alpha-Help_fr.dmg

Noter que NeoOffice 1.2alpha est basé sur OOo v1.1.5, ce qui lui permet de lire les fichiers créés par OOo v2.0, en attendant de passer à la version 2.0 lui-même.


----------



## FredBezies (3 Décembre 2005)

Mouais. J'utilisais NeoOffice/J, mais depuis que j'ai eu l'opportunité d'utiliser OpenOffice.org 2.0, j'ai viré NeoOffice/J.

Bien sûr, il n'y a pas la belle interface, mais au moins, j'ai un logiciel plus complet et qui fonctionne sans utiliser Java


----------



## Php21 (3 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Depuis qlq semaines, j'utilise NeoOffice et je suis trés satisfait.
Meme si la version que j'ai trouvé sur le cd du dernier N° de SVM Mac n'est pas la derniere à ce que je comprend, puisque c'est la 1.1, n'ayant pas l'ADSL, cela m'a évité un lourd téléchargement.
Effectivement l'Aide est en anglais. Donc grace au lien que nous à fourni Luitel je vais pouvoir avoir cette aide en Francais d'ici environ 1h22 mn.
Ma question: Ou dois-je l'installer ?
Et comment mettre à la poubelle celle en anglais ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Luitel (3 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement l'Aide est en anglais. Donc grace au lien que nous à fourni Luitel je vais pouvoir avoir cette aide en Francais d'ici environ 1h22 mn.
> Ma question: Ou dois-je l'installer ?
> Et comment mettre à la poubelle celle en anglais ?
> Merci d'avance


Après téléchargement, tu obtiens une image disque avec dedans un installeur (.pkg), qu'il suffit de lancer et qui va installer l'aide lui-même où il le faut, après que tu aies accepté la licence GPL et fourni ton mot de passe admin. La procédure classique d'installation sur Mac, quoi : toute simple !  L'aide en anglais ne sera plus utilisée après ça.


----------



## Php21 (3 Décembre 2005)

Seul probleme, c'est que l'aide telechargée est celle de NéoO 1.2 & que J'ai 1.1.
Pour pouvoir l'utiliser il va falloir que je telecharge la version 1.2.
Je pense en avoir pour qlq heures&#8230;


----------



## Luitel (3 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Seul probleme, c'est que l'aide telechargée est celle de NéoO 1.2 & que J'ai 1.1.
> Pour pouvoir l'utiliser il va falloir que je telecharge la version 1.2.
> Je pense en avoir pour qlq heures?


Mince, j'avais pas vu, désolé ! Peut-être que ça marche quand même ? 

Sinon, l'aide en français pour NeoOffice 1.1 est apparemment encore disponible, ici :

http://play.aelitis.com/torrents/NeoOfficeJ-1.1-Help_fr.dmg.torrent

C'est du bittorrent, j'avoue que je n'ai pas réussi à savoir comment ça marche. Quelqu'un pourrait nous le dire ?


----------



## Php21 (3 Décembre 2005)

Je tente le coup
Telecharger NeoO = 123 Mo, l'aide seulement 12 et des poussieres.
A+


----------



## Php21 (3 Décembre 2005)

Le lien est " out "http://play.aelitis.com/torrents/NeoOfficeJ-1.1-Help_fr.dmg.torrent
Dommage !!!


----------



## Php21 (3 Décembre 2005)

Si qlq'un pouvait me trouver 1 lien pour trouver l' "Aide" en Fr , pour NeoO 1.1
Merci d'avance


----------



## Miralf (3 Décembre 2005)

moi j'utilisais neooffice avant.... c'est un bon loogiciel dont le seul vrai défaut est son tps de "chauffe" une vraie 604 diesel meme pour ouvrir un doc d'une demi-page !
du coup j'ai switché pour office microsoft, c'est certes moins beau mais vachement + rapide et compatible (j'avais eu des soucis avec des doc ppt avec neo...) 
ooo était pas mal aussi...


----------



## porte-plume (3 Décembre 2005)

je ne sais pas si c'est depuis que j'ai installé aussi Neooffice, mais quand je veux lancer OOo, j'ai un message d'alerte qui me dit :"une autre instance de openoffice.org a accès à vos paramètres personnels ou les bloque. un accès simultané peut provoquer des incohérences dans vos paramètres personnels.avant de continuer assurez-vous que l'utilisateur '(mon nom d'administrateur)' quitte bien openoffice.org sur l'hôte 'lns-bzn-34-etc...adsl.net'. Etes-vous sûr de vouloir continuer ?"

dans le doute, j'ai répondu non, et voilà où j'en suis. kézako ?

comme je suis une bille pour tout ce qui est "mettre les mains dans le moteur", j'ai peur de faire une connerie donc je m'abstiens.

qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Décembre 2005)

je ne pense pas, openoffice va mettre tes paramètres personnels dans ~/.openoffice.org2 alors que NeoOffice va les mettre dans Bibliothèque.
tout simplement j'essayerais de redémarrer et recommencer.


----------



## Luitel (3 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Si qlq'un pouvait me trouver 1 lien pour trouver l' "Aide" en Fr , pour NeoO 1.1
> Merci d'avance


Sur la page de téléchargement de NeoOffice/J 1.1, outre le lien que je t'ai donné plus haut, ils proposent les fichiers d'aide pour... NeoOffice 1.2 ! Descendre vers les 3/4 de la page :

http://www.planamesa.com/neojava/fr/olddownload.php

Ça veut peut-être dire que les fichiers d'aide en français pour Neo 1.2 sont compatibles avec Neo 1.1 ? Tu as essayé ?


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2005)

porte-plume a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si c'est depuis que j'ai installé aussi Neooffice, mais quand je veux lancer OOo, j'ai un message d'alerte qui me dit :"une autre instance de openoffice.org a accès à vos paramètres personnels ou les bloque. un accès simultané peut provoquer des incohérences dans vos paramètres personnels.avant de continuer assurez-vous que l'utilisateur '(mon nom d'administrateur)' quitte bien openoffice.org sur l'hôte 'lns-bzn-34-etc...adsl.net'. Etes-vous sûr de vouloir continuer ?"
> 
> dans le doute, j'ai répondu non, et voilà où j'en suis. kézako ?
> 
> ...


J'ai souvent ce message à l'ouverture d'OOo, sans que ce soit réellement lié à une utilisation ou non de NeoO juste avant ou pendant. Je n'ai pas réussi à faire de coréllation en tout cas. Je passe outre et clique 'continuer'. Pas de souci (pour l'instant  ).


----------



## Luitel (4 Décembre 2005)

porte-plume a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si c'est depuis que j'ai installé aussi Neooffice, mais quand je veux lancer OOo, j'ai un message d'alerte qui me dit :"une autre instance de openoffice.org a accès à vos paramètres personnels ou les bloque. un accès simultané peut provoquer des incohérences dans vos paramètres personnels.avant de continuer assurez-vous que l'utilisateur '(mon nom d'administrateur)' quitte bien openoffice.org sur l'hôte 'lns-bzn-34-etc...adsl.net'. Etes-vous sûr de vouloir continuer ?"
> 
> dans le doute, j'ai répondu non, et voilà où j'en suis. kézako ?
> 
> ...


J'avais également souvent ça, très régulièrement, avec NeoOffice/J 1.1 tout seul (je n'utilise pas OOo version X11). Je passais outre également, mais au prochain redémarrage, rebelote. Le seul moyen que j'avais de supprimer ce comportement était de supprimer tous les fichiers de préférences. Mais ça se reproduisait quelques démarrages plus tard.

Depuis que je suis sous NeoOffice 1.2, plus de problème (je touche du bois !)


----------



## Php21 (4 Décembre 2005)

Oui, j'ai essayé le lien que tu m'as donné, mais je pense que maintenant il est mort car c'est un telechargement de 8 Ko et qui ne donne rien.
Je charge en ce moment la version 1.2 de NeoO & j'en suis à 75Mo. 
J'espere qu'a chaque fois que je vais reprendre le telechargement (Safari) que je coupe au bout de 2h00 en general, tout va bien fonctionner jusqu'a la fin.(Pas d'adsl).
A+


----------



## Php21 (4 Décembre 2005)

PS
Les fichiers d'aide en français pour Neo 1.2 ne sont pas compatibles avec Neo 1.1.
J' ai essayé.
A+


----------



## porte-plume (4 Décembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas, openoffice va mettre tes paramètres personnels dans ~/.openoffice.org2 alors que NeoOffice va les mettre dans Bibliothèque.
> tout simplement j'essayerais de redémarrer et recommencer.



j'ai redémarré, mais le problème persiste.
et le fait de savoir que d'autres ont le même message ne me dit toujours pas d'où il sort et quelles peuvent être les conséquences ? y a-t-il un médecin dans la salle ?


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Je charge en ce moment la version 1.2 de NeoO & j'en suis à 75Mo.
> J'espere qu'a chaque fois que je vais reprendre le telechargement (Safari) que je coupe au bout de 2h00 en general, tout va bien fonctionner jusqu'a la fin.(Pas d'adsl).
> A+


Essaie la commande au terminal :
	
	



```
/usr/bin/curl -C - -O [COLOR="Red"]http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/appl/NeoOffice/NeoOffice-1.2_Alpha.dmg[/COLOR]
```
Avec l'adresse que tu veux à la place de 'http://etc.'. Tu l'interromps quand tu veux avec CTRL+C, et pour reprendre, tu cherches simplement à revenir en arrière (touche flèche en haut) et la commande complète est retrouvée. Ton fichier est téléchargé dans ta maison.

J'utilisais ça après quelques grosses mauvaises surprises sous Safari...


----------



## Php21 (5 Décembre 2005)

Pour Berthold : Je n'ai jamais osé toucher a terminal. J'ai peur de commettre l'irreparable.
Autre chose : Cela n'a pas raté, à 84 Mo telecharger de NéoO > deconnection intempestive et donc obligé de tout reprendre à zéro.


----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Berthold : Je n'ai jamais osé toucher a terminal. J'ai peur de commettre l'irreparable.


Je comprends. D'un autre côté, si tu te contentes de la commande curl, tu peux ne pas arriver à télécharger si tu fais des fautes de syntaxe, mais je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais casser quoi que ce soit.





			
				Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose : Cela n'a pas raté, à 84 Mo telecharger de NéoO > deconnection intempestive et donc obligé de tout reprendre à zéro.


Sûr ? Un clic droit sur le téléchargement interrompu (fenêtre téléchargement de Safari), menu reprendre, ça ne marche pas ? (ne touche pas à la flèche ronde, elle remet tout à zéro. Je le sais, j'ai connu ds déboires alors que j'avais chargé 100 Mo d'OOo, c'est d'ailleurs alors que j'ai décidé d'utiliser curl...)


----------



## Php21 (6 Décembre 2005)

Berthold, 
Je ne connaissait pas le truc du clic drt > menu> reprendre. Merci ce sera pour la prochaine fois.
Mais Victoire, j'ai enfin réussi à telecharger NéoO 1.2, à raison de session de 2h00 de telechargement et tout est passé.Comme j'avais conservé le package de l'Aide, Je suis au complet.
Enfin !


----------



## Eric2006 (16 Janvier 2006)

Je reprends le débat de base sur Néo et OOo :
J'utilise Néo 1.1.5. (de mémoire) depuis peu, je trouve qu'il rame un peu, et pas seulement au démarrage (lenteur à l'affichage des images, à l'enregistrement des docs, même pour des petites actions légères,...). Est-ce bien normal ? (avec un G4 OS X 10.4)

D'après les différents forums sur le sujet, il me semble que OOo serait du même accabit : je ne crois pas que quelqu'un y ait vu une différence sur ce sujet.
Bien qu'apparemment les toutes dernières versions ont l'air d'aller vite en développement (utilisation directe des fonts,...).

Sur ce sujet de la vitesse d'exécution, me conseillez-vous de passer à OOo 2 ? Ou pour d'autres avantages ?

Merci !


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je suis objectif, je ne tiens pas le chronomètre pendant l'utilisation des logiciels. Cependant il me semble qu'OOo est plus rapide à l'utilisation que NeoO, qui est lourdingue et que j'ai finalement abandonné. N'est-ce pas tout simplement lié à la couche Java qu'utilise NeoO ? Tous mes logiciels Java sont assez peu réactifs.

J'utilise OOo 2.0.1 FR. (Long au démarrage, même quand X11 est déjà lancé.)


----------



## Eric2006 (20 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis lancé hier soir dans l&#8217;installation de X11 (DVD Tiger) puis de Open Office version 2.0.1 (dispo sur le site d&#8217;open office : http://fr.openoffice.org/about-downloads.html).

Résultat : difficile de faire plus simple en matière d&#8217;installation de nouveaux logiciels. Et surtout, le résultat est bien au-delà de mes espérances : rien à voir avec Néo Office en terme de vitesse et de manipulation. Notre récent switch commence à prendre sérieusement de l&#8217;allure !


On voit que OOo a bénéficié d&#8217;un développement beaucoup plus musclé que Néo. MS Office a vraiment du mouron à se faire, tant OOo2 est au top ! Bravo en tout cas à ceux qui l&#8217;ont mis sur pied, version après version.

J&#8217;y ai aussi rajouté « fondu » (à télécharger *ici - *merci et bravo ericb2) pour utiliser les fonts natives d&#8217;Apple, en deux clics.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Eric2006 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis lancé hier soir dans l&#8217;installation de X11 (DVD Tiger) puis de Open Office version 2.0.1 (dispo sur le site d&#8217;open office : http://fr.openoffice.org/about-downloads.html).
> 
> Résultat : difficile de faire plus simple en matière d&#8217;installation de nouveaux logiciels. Et surtout, le résultat est bien au-delà de mes espérances : rien à voir avec Néo Office en terme de vitesse et de manipulation. Notre récent switch commence à prendre sérieusement de l&#8217;allure !
> 
> ...



Je n'arrive pas à décompacter Fondu : "an error occured during the stuff operation" error 17 535
Albert


----------



## ericb2 (20 Janvier 2006)

ericb->Albert

Je viens de revérifier, et c'est tout bon. Est-ce que tu peux supprimer l'archive et la retélécharger, des fois qu'une erreur se soit produite pendant le téléchargement ?

Si vraiment il y a un problème, je suis en train de travailler sur une version plus récente de fondu, et je referai ue archive.


Eric Bachard


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> ericb->Albert
> 
> Je viens de revérifier, et c'est tout bon. Est-ce que tu peux supprimer l'archive et la retélécharger, des fois qu'une erreur se soit produite pendant le téléchargement ?
> 
> ...



Merci. J'ai réssayé avec Safari : pas de problème. Avec firefox : problème je ne sais pas pourquoi.
merci
Albert


----------

